# Vintage glass for panfish



## allday (Apr 8, 2010)

So far I've got the CGR in 7/8wt and the Fenglass in 5wt and love them both but wanted to get into some vintage glass particularly for panfish and dink resident smallmouth on the Chagrin. It seems most vintage glass doesn't go below a 5wt. Do light/ultralight vintage glass rods exist, or are 2, 3 and 4 wts a modern phenomena. Any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I have only seen them in 5 weight and up.


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

I agree they are mostly 5 and up. However I think one of the classic dry fly tapers would fit the bill. The wonderod 1299 and feralite ff79 are two that I use when throwing light topwater flies in the rivers.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm not sure about vintage glass but there are a lot of newer glass rods you can find below 5wt.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a vintage custom made 3/4wt made for me in 1971. Great rod for trout and panfish. Send me a PM with your phone number if interested.


----------



## The Shack (Aug 20, 2020)

Shortdrift said:


> I have a vintage custom made 3/4wt made for me in 1971. Great rod for trout and panfish. Send me a PM with your phone number if interested.





Shortdrift said:


> I have a vintage custom made 3/4wt made for me in 1971. Great rod for trout and panfish. Send me a PM with your phone number if interested.


----------



## The Shack (Aug 20, 2020)

Cabelas/ Bass Pro have some nice glass in the right weights. Also, nothing beats a clean garage sale find on the old stuff.


----------

